# Goat in the rain all night....



## DRR Fainters (Feb 25, 2008)

The materials for our pole barn were delivered on Tuesday. However, the rain moved in last night around 2am and it's coming down like cats and dogs!! 

We've got a 1600 gal water tank out in the pen now with a door cut into it and ventalation in the roof. This is for the girls. 2 did not/could not/were not allowed in, whatever - were standing out in the rain this morning when I left at 7am for work. Supposed to rain all day.

Bucks have a cattle panel tarp hoop bldg so they are comfy.

We just relocated so that is why we have goats - but no barn yet.

We WILL be throwing together a cattle panel tarp hoop bldg for more shelter for the girls tonight as the rain is supposed to continue all weekend.

Just wondering as far as the two girls out in the rain all night and today - what should I start preparing for? Temp is about 40 degrees here. Should I start treating them to get ahead of pneumonia? I have some Vet Rx on hand. Should I give them some just to be safe?? Should I check for fever first when I get home. If they are elevated - then treat??? It's killing me to be at work today while they are out in the rain........

These are 70# fainting does.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Unless they are shivering I wouldn't think it has stressed them too much. Even then you could towel them off as soon as you get the shelter up and then give them some warm water and some alfalfa or a little extra grain or feed to fire up their inner furnace.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I know everyone always talks about their goats never going out in the rain, but mine do it all the time. It hasn't hurt any of them yet. They always have the option of going in the barn and eating hay, but we live in Oregon where it rains all winter long. I see them out standing in the rain doing nothing as well. Just going out for the heck of it I guess. 

Emily


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

You donât say where you are from, or if these goats are accustomed to these temps. 
Ours are often found standing in the sleet/freezing rain/snow in temps well below 40-they do fine as they do it free choice, with the option of coming under shelter if they choose. 

Not knowing the history of your goats or if they are accustomed to these temps, if they were mine I would ensure I have an antibiotic on hand, enough to treat both animals (maybe more) should they get pneumonia. I would not give the antibiotic until I see a fever, at which point I would monitor closely for developing symptoms. 

If they are cold & shivering dry them & warm them up first. I would be giving them b vitamins and/or other support/immune builders to help keep them healthy and/or fight off anything that may be developing, offering grain if itâs not done daily for energy.

Each of our pastures are set up so that there are a minimum of 2 shelters, so if someone gets kicked out they have somewhere to go. The 2nd shelter can be something as simple as a plastic barrel on it's side with the cover off, or preferably something several buddies can get into.

HF


----------



## DRR Fainters (Feb 25, 2008)

We are in SD, so they are used to colder temps and already have a thickening coat. However, they have always been able to go into a big red barn. 

This is the first time we've been short of shelter and the first time they've had to stand out in the rain. 


The last couple of nights prior to this rain, I have thrown bales out for bedding and they've nestled in alright.

At lunch I got a tarp and a 2nd cattle panel hoop shelter will get built tonight. The other has withstood 80 mph winds....thankfully the girls were still at the farm with the big red barn when that storm came through earlier this summer.

I will check over the weekend for fever. Like I said, I have Vet Rx and some penicillin I suppose - got the Vit B and also Bose. Never had a case of pneumonia before...what do you all usually treat with???


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

If your goats aren't used to getting wet or this is really cold weather than I would treat them for stress.

After this hurricane we have two injuries, and all the does were soaking wet, first time ever so we knew it was alot worse out in the barn than in the house. I gave everyone bo-se shots to boost immunity and did alot more fecals for worms and cocci than normal...usually I just once a month fecal one doe from each pen. I did end up having to worm a group of doelings for the first time since weaning. I put out more hay for them and watched them more than normal. They did fine and the two are on the mend.

I also use horse vitamins from jeffers on my goats, E and C during this last couple of weeks, mostly because this was also all during the time we were getting ready to start breeding. vicki


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Some of my 8mo old Boers drive me nuts when it rains. They have shelter but sometimes one or two will be standing out in the pouring rain busy eating hay which has a tarp over it with their little heinies sticking out. No ill effects.
Last year I had a 3mo old bawling for hours out in it; her brother had just been sold. Soaked but fine. 
We are in western Washington.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

That you are keeping such a close eye on them is great! I guess if it were me, I would get that little shelter up..get them toweled off, fed and bedded and take a wait and see attitude. If any thing looks or feels "hinky" to you, then start treating them with immune boosters like Vicki and others said.

I know it must have been hard on you worrying about the girls all day. We have had "personalities" that didn't allow everyone in and went through the same thing. It all turned out great and I hope it does for you too!

Best of luck on your new place.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Never had a case of pneumonia before...what do you all usually treat with???[/QUOTE]

I keep pennicillan, LA200 & Nuflor on hand-Penn has worked for most ailments we've had so far. Banamine for pain or fever if needed. I will support the system with anything from individual vitamins to nutridrench. I'll treat with whatever seems appropriate depending on how serious the situation is at the time. 

Last year I treated one buckling that I believe had that quick kill pneumonia-he went down fast-I was certain I was going to lose him. I hit him hard with Nuflor, Banamine, Dex, b-complex, nutridrench, and after 6 days he started to come back to normal. He was in my kitchen for 7 days, by the end of which that boy cringed when he saw me coming, but, he lived.

Keep an eye on your does & hit them hard with the supportive therapy until you see a change for the worse.
HF


----------



## DRR Fainters (Feb 25, 2008)

We built another tarp hoop shelter in the garage and hauled it out into the pen around 9pm Friday night. Perfect timing as the rain started again shortly after that and kept on through the weekend. Tuesday and today have been nice, the sun is finally shining again. Down to 25-35 at night but back up to 50-60 during the day. Can't wait until the pole barn is finished. 

Anyway, the girls all have shelter now and are doing good. I did give one doe in question 10cc sq Bovi Sera for an immunity booster. You can visit my website, www.dixierockranch.com to see a picture of the shelters we build out of a tarp and cattle panels.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How much wind will that type of shelter withstand?


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I like the shelter. I've been looking for a carport to make a movable shelter/greenhouse/tracter port similar to yours, an as needed type thing. No luck so far. 

Bet you feel better with the shelter up. I'm glad everyone is ok. Nice goats!
HF


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Your website is great! The way you can see the goaties faint is a riot! Congratulations on the shelter  looks like it will work great


----------



## DRR Fainters (Feb 25, 2008)

It has withstood 80 mph winds..the one in the picture on the website. I didn't expect it to be there the next day but it still was. We put 1' spikes on it to anchor it into the ground and the panels flex with the wind. The tarp is just now starting to kind of run in places..only because the cats like to claw their way to the top and sleep in the sun.


----------

